# I am a Shimano Moreon ( and Virgin)



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

I have just bought an essentially NOS Shimano Dura Ace 8 speed group.

This includes hubs, the rear hub is a Ultra Glide hub ( I don't know what that means ).

I use all Campagnolo on my bikes, but I do have some wheels built on Shimano hubs, and I use American Classic cassettes on them to use them with Campag.

These wheels are built with Ultegra 9 speed hubs.

Can I use these wheels with an 8 speed cassette and use them with the DA group I have bought? If so do I have to use spacers of some sort or do I just throw the 8 speed cassette on and go?

What on earth does Ultra Glide mean to me? Can I use any Shimano compatible ( ie SRAM) 8 speed cassette that will fit the hub and just go?

I know nothing about this stuff - I'm a virgin. Help me, please.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Provided the hub is a Hyperglide and not Uniglide then it will take a 8/9/10 cassette. Check the splines are the same as a modern hub (not DA 7800). If they are then you're good to go. Just stay away from 11t sprockets as they won't lock down fully as the 11 won't go on far enough to compress the other sprockets and will rattle.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

ultimobici said:


> Provided the hub is a Hyperglide and not Uniglide then it will take a 8/9/10 cassette. Check the splines are the same as a modern hub (not DA 7800). If they are then you're good to go. Just stay away from 11t sprockets as they won't lock down fully as the 11 won't go on far enough to compress the other sprockets and will rattle.



Thank you, what is the difference between HG and UG??


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

toomanybikes said:


> Thank you, what is the difference between HG and UG??


UG was the system where the cassette was held on by threading on the last cog rather than using inside threads with a lock ring. Some hubs had both sets of threads. All but (some?) DA could only go down to a 12t cog. (Some?) DA hubs had smaller threads to screw on an 11t cog. The cogs were also the same on both sides so you could flip them around when worn.

Much better than my limited knowledge - 

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/k7.html

TF


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

TurboTurtle said:


> UG was the system where the cassette was held on by threading on the last cog rather than using inside threads with a lock ring. Some hubs had both sets of threads. All but (some?) DA could only go down to a 12t cog. (Some?) DA hubs had smaller threads to screw on an 11t cog. The cogs were also the same on both sides so you could flip them around when worn.
> 
> Much better than my limited knowledge -
> 
> ...



Thanks, so either cog "could" work on a Shimano hub? Nothing hinky about the splines?


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Read this article. Godspeed, Mr Brown!


----------

